# Do You know of good places to purchase yarn online?



## AprilSun (Sep 8, 2015)

I am using Red Heart yarn to make chemo blankets and I was needing to purchase more. I thought I would ask here if anyone knows of a good place online that has good prices? Normally, I have purchase my yarn in the stores but it seems that with everything else, you can get better prices online so I was hoping that it would be the same with yarn. Any suggestions?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

NO, I just always purchased the Red Heart yarn in Wal-Mart.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 23, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> NO, I just always purchased the Red Heart yarn in Wal-Mart.



That's what I've been doing most of the time. Not often, but occasionally, I have found Red Heart on sale somewhere online.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

No!  But give me a minute and I can come up with a pretty good yarn.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No!  But give me a minute and I can come up with a pretty good yarn.



:lol1:Just go right ahead!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

Well there was this one time, I was feeling kinda.....uh......never mind.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

This is n old post but I will answer it anyway. I am in Canada and rarely leave the house plus there isn't a decent yarn shop in my town so I buy all my yarn online from the UK, from Wool Warehouse The choice is wonderful, they sell a great many different brands  from basic stuff to silk and cashmere and the shipping is very cheap. I pay 3.99 UK pounds per parcel and in that I can get up to 2 kg of wool, That is cheaper than the gas to get to the next town to buy wool. I have never been charged anything from customs and it is here in a little over a week and as they are sending it overseas they take off the Uk taxes so I get it cheaper than is stated on the ball price/


----------

